# Make-up dressing room vanity light fixture advice



## 120208 (Aug 12, 2020)

Does anyone have suggestions on light fixtures (not lamps) to be used around a make-up mirror? Our building management doesn't allow "residential" grade (Home Depot, etc) electrical equipment to be permanently installed. I see that Wenger makes this unit. Any other manufactures that anyone could recommend? Thanks!


----------



## RonHebbard (Aug 12, 2020)

120208 said:


> Does anyone have suggestions on light fixtures (not lamps) to be used around a make-up mirror? Our building management doesn't allow "residential" grade (Home Depot, etc) electrical equipment to be permanently installed. I see that Wenger makes this unit. Any other manufactures that anyone could recommend? Thanks!


Be sure the color temperature of your make-up lights matches the color temperatures of your theater's lights. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## Van (Aug 12, 2020)

120208 said:


> Does anyone have suggestions on light fixtures (not lamps) to be used around a make-up mirror? Our building management doesn't allow "residential" grade (Home Depot, etc) electrical equipment to be permanently installed. I see that Wenger makes this unit. Any other manufactures that anyone could recommend? Thanks!


I don't understand exactly. That unit is a temporary solution used as shown at an impromptu make up table. Are you looking for something that will install in a dressing room around a permanently installed mirror?

BTW, IDK if you are a union house but AEA has some very particular rules about lighted makeup mirrors.


----------



## Ben Stiegler (Aug 12, 2020)

I didn't know there was such a official definition of residential versus other fixtures a P ratings, warranty link, perceived quality yes. But how do you tell residential fixture versus a commercial?

Also enlighten us on area houses and Makeup mirror illumination plz


----------



## Van (Aug 12, 2020)

AEA has relinquished or now adheres to the ESTA rules based on ANSI standards found here: https://tsp.esta.org/tsp/documents/published_docs.php
Check ANSI E1.55-2016 This deals almost completely with Photometrics The old AEA rule book included language defining the cages and safety measures. I don't see that on thier website, it's probably included under OSHA or Electrical code now... and I ain't digging that hard.


----------



## RickR (Aug 19, 2020)

*Sorry I'm late,

UL listings are likely what facilities wants to see. All the big fixture makers, Acutiy (that supplies HD), Cooper, Hubbel Prescolite... make suitable stuff. Think hotels, offices, apartments etc.*


----------



## R. Duncan MacKenzie (Aug 19, 2020)

Ron: You may wish to review the requirements of the National Electric Code Article 520.72 which requires guards around exposed light bulbs. There are a couple of companies still making the guards to mount on wireways, check out Primus Lighting at the following URL: https://www.primuslighting.com/products-menu/led-products-comp/item/697-reflection-g-led, or Cole Lighting at the following URL: https://www.colelighting.com/dressing-room-lights . Rosco makes an interesting LED band fixture which solves the exposed lamp problem, the fixture is found at the following URL: https://www.rosco.com/spectrum/index.php/2017/05/three-reasons-why-rosco-litepads-make-excellent-makeup-mirror-lights/ 
I have not used these products and have no specific recommendations other than to think about the colour temperature aspect.


----------



## RonHebbard (Aug 19, 2020)

R. Duncan MacKenzie said:


> *Ron*: You may wish to review the requirements of the National Electric Code Article 520.72 which requires guards around exposed light bulbs. There are a couple of companies still making the guards to mount on wireways, check out Primus Lighting at the following URL: https://www.primuslighting.com/products-menu/led-products-comp/item/697-reflection-g-led, or Cole Lighting at the following URL: https://www.colelighting.com/dressing-room-lights . Rosco makes an interesting LED band fixture which solves the exposed lamp problem, the fixture is found at the following URL: https://www.rosco.com/spectrum/index.php/2017/05/three-reasons-why-rosco-litepads-make-excellent-makeup-mirror-lights/
> I have not used these products and have no specific recommendations other than to think about the colour temperature aspect.


 @R. Duncan MacKenzie Huh? Why me?? 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## 120208 (Aug 25, 2020)

R. Duncan MacKenzie said:


> Ron: You may wish to review the requirements of the National Electric Code Article 520.72 which requires guards around exposed light bulbs. There are a couple of companies still making the guards to mount on wireways, check out Primus Lighting at the following URL: https://www.primuslighting.com/products-menu/led-products-comp/item/697-reflection-g-led, or Cole Lighting at the following URL: https://www.colelighting.com/dressing-room-lights . Rosco makes an interesting LED band fixture which solves the exposed lamp problem, the fixture is found at the following URL: https://www.rosco.com/spectrum/index.php/2017/05/three-reasons-why-rosco-litepads-make-excellent-makeup-mirror-lights/
> I have not used these products and have no specific recommendations other than to think about the colour temperature aspect.


Thanks for these links. This one we found looks interesting because there are no bulbs protruding from the mirror, so no need for cages. Says it's made from UL-listed parts, but apparently isn't listed as a finished product. Color temp is 3000k, so a bit warmer that our incandescent fixtures. Plus it's weird that it's sold on Etsy of all places. https://www.etsy.com/listing/539658958/xl-hollywood-impulse-led-lighted-vanity?ref=related-6&frs=1


----------



## macsound (Aug 25, 2020)

Did you end up buying a portable product from etsy instead of something that could be installed from Home Depot or any of the above theatrical suggestions? No criticism, just honestly wondering.


----------



## R. Duncan MacKenzie (Aug 25, 2020)

As you know, simply because the components are UL Listed does not make the device a UL Listed device. Additionally, while it is nice that there are convenience outlets contained within the device, you may wish to read the provisions of the National Electric code Article 520.73 which require separate, pilot lighted wall switches adjacent to the dressing room door, for the control of convenience outlet circuits adjacent to the mirror(s) or above the dressing room counter(s).


----------



## RonHebbard (Aug 25, 2020)

R. Duncan MacKenzie said:


> As you know, simply because the components are UL Listed does not make the device a UL Listed device. Additionally, while it is nice that there are convenience outlets contained within the device, you may wish to read the provisions of the National Electric code Article 520.73 which require separate, pilot lighted wall switches adjacent to the dressing room door, for the control of convenience outlet circuits adjacent to the mirror(s) or above the dressing room counter(s).


Up here North of the walls, it's not uncommon to feed all dressing room and wardrobe rooms where curling irons and clothing irons may be left on, via one 3 pole contactor to facilitate the convenience of overnight shutdowns. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## StradivariusBone (Aug 26, 2020)

RonHebbard said:


> Up here North of the walls, it's not uncommon to feed all dressing room and wardrobe rooms where curling irons and clothing irons may be left on, via one 3 pole contactor to facilitate the convenience of overnight shutdowns.
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard


 Ours are like that. Several circuits with individual, lighted switches to kill power to the outlets. 

Our vanity lights are nothing more than stock channels with a removable cover and sockets with cages mounted into it. I wouldn't recommend them because when the actors invariably hang stuff on the cages, the covers pop out of the channels and expose the wiring. But it looks like something that would have been bought in stock lengths, and then cut to fit. Just square tube-like conduit with sockets on one face.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## RonHebbard (Aug 26, 2020)

StradivariusBone said:


> View attachment 20629View attachment 20630


In 1973 ours were very similar other than the two bolts securing each lamp cage had triangular heads and were individually shrouded requiring the use of a cheaply fabricated custom key to loosen and / or remove the bolts to replace the lamps. 
The two keys originally provided were cast in white metal and soon cracked, failed, and became useless. 
Post that, as lamps burnt out, we used pliers to remove the individual shrouds covering the bolts, then removed the bolts, and replaced them with Robertson head (Sculox within your walls) bolts. Most talent don't carry Red Robertson drivers, thus the cages were still unremovable for most talent. 

Another thing we found, particularly with productions in for one or two weeks: When talent ran out of receptacles for their hair dryers and favorite accessories, some were removing lamps and replacing them with commercially made adapters to accept a single ungrounded plug then adding a power bar and after that folks kept right adding loads: Some bringing heating pads, toasters, coffee makers; small bar fridges, the variety was endless. 

Originally one grounded duplex receptacle had been provided between each pair of makeup mirrors in each of the 14 dressing rooms spanning the width of our stage level U/S crossover corridor. 

One floor up we had four larger additional rooms intended to house female and male chorus and female and male opera extras; supernumeraries. 
These upper rooms were each equipped with ~six makeup stations. 

Back at stage level, immediately off S/R we had five dedicated "Star" rooms, each with private washrooms housing sinks, toilets, and showers. Each of the five "Star" rooms were designed to accommodate one or two stars touring with their significant others. 

More than you NEVER wanted to know about dressing room lights in Hamilton, Ontario, in the fall of 1973. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## StradivariusBone (Aug 26, 2020)

RonHebbard said:


> with Robertson head (Sculox within your walls) bolts



I have heard of these! They're called square drive down here. A few hardware stores will stock them for the reason you described. My German neighbor enjoys them as well and has a distaste for Phillips. 

I think if you're bringing a toaster to a show call you have some seriously self-reflecting to do. Coffee makers I can understand and would be willing to install a distro to make sure we had enough however.


----------



## RonHebbard (Aug 26, 2020)

StradivariusBone said:


> I have heard of these! They're called square drive down here. A few hardware stores will stock them for the reason you described. My German neighbor enjoys them as well and has a distaste for Phillips.
> 
> I think if you're bringing a toaster to a show call you have some serious self-reflecting to do. Coffee makers I can understand and would be willing to install a distro to make sure we had enough however.


Tours settling in for a week or more were the worst offenders, along with rock groups requesting Smarties sans any / all black Smarties. Popcorn poppers also became a fad. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## Van (Aug 26, 2020)

StradivariusBone said:


> I have heard of these! They're called square drive down here. A few hardware stores will stock them for the reason you described. My German neighbor enjoys them as well and has a distaste for Phillips.
> 
> I think if you're bringing a toaster to a show call you have some seriously self-reflecting to do. Coffee makers I can understand and would be willing to install a distro to make sure we had enough however.


Square head screws are for square heads.... and commercial electricians. Oh and the Phillips-head screw was invented in Portland, Or. and is much better than any other screw head. 
So there!


----------



## 120208 (Aug 26, 2020)

We're not outfitting a large dressing room, just a single seat for a TV host. Yes, I can imagine non-technicians hanging stuff from any steel cage within arm's reach. BTW, got a quote for the Wenger 36" unit with 9 lights at $1500 ($1300 + $200 shipping). I'll report back when the Etsy product arrives. Stand by for photos.


----------



## RonHebbard (Aug 26, 2020)

Van said:


> Square head screws are for square heads.... and commercial electricians. Oh and the Phillips-head screw was invented in Portland, Or. and is much better than any other screw head.
> So there!


P. L. Robertson invented and patented his Robertson heads in MIlton, Ontario, approximately 30 miles from my home. 
Mr. Robertson's heads ranged in order from his smallest to largest: Orange, Yellow, Green, Red, Black AND an even larger BLACK, Lord only knows why his larger Black wasn't Blue or Brown. 

The instant Mr. Robertson's patent expired, all of your biggies, Klein, Cluthe, Xcelite, Craftsman, Stanley, et al, released their Scru-Lox heads which just happened to be identically colored and sized to Mr. Robertson's. Coincidence? 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## TimMc (Aug 26, 2020)

I knew we could blame something on Canada! Damn Robertsons....


----------



## 120208 (Aug 26, 2020)

Well, a false start. That Etsy seller was too difficult to communicate with, so we went with a different product found on Amazon. We'll see...


----------

